# Pointed Sash Brush



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

Seems to be a standard item in Europe, but not readily available here. Anyone have a US source for one without natural bristles?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Maybe an arts and crafts store.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A quick online search brought up this:
http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...adwords!6456&keyword=product_ad_1513&type=pla 

They area marine (boating) and building supply company.


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

RH said:


> A quick online search brought up this:
> http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...adwords!6456&keyword=product_ad_1513&type=pla
> 
> They area marine (boating) and building supply company.


Not looking for natural bristles. Thanks anyway.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nardin said:


> Not looking for natural bristles. Thanks anyway.


Sorry - I didn't even notice that part.


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

these are made by Wooster - probably English Wooster company makes these not the one in Ohio. Not available in the USA. Imagine that.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What exactly do you use those for, other than sign painting and whatnot?


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> What exactly do you use those for, other than sign painting and whatnot?



Wooden mutins and other parts of a wooden double hung window. I have a house with 40+ 8 over 12 windows.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Nardin said:


> Wooden mutins and other parts of a wooden double hung window. I have a house with 40+ 8 over 12 windows.


Have you tried a good 2" Angled Sash Brush ? IMHO you'd have better control.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> Have you tried a good 2" Angled Sash Brush ? IMHO you'd have better control.:thumbsup:


The above is what they use in the UK for them.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> The above is what they use in the UK for them.


Well must be right then!:notworthy:. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> Well must be right then!:notworthy:. :thumbsup:


I never used one, probably because they are a pita to find in NA lol.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I never used one, probably because they are a pita to find in NA lol.


Me either so I ought not be giving an opinion, just looks like it be a really difficult tool to control. They're available here at the big HD but I've never even picked one off the rack. Course Im pretty set in my ways now too


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nardin said:


> these are made by Wooster - probably English Wooster company makes these not the one in Ohio. Not available in the USA. Imagine that.


Its definitely not the US Wooster. I actually went through my current brush catalog and didn't see exactly what you are looking for. Have you tried Corona?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

You can buy a brush like that for a load of dough from Fine paints of europe website. I bought those brushes and hated it for doing sashes. The guy I was working for who also owned the paint store was telling me about they revolve the thing as it goes along doing sashes - and he's showing me this as he's getting 1/6"-1/8" of paint onto the glass. So I pointed that out and he tells me he scratches that all out. I was like whatever. grabbed my 3" wooster angle sash china bristle and went merrily along my way.


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

I like the idea of a round brush, but as close as I can get is an oval, so since I cannot get the Wooster on the left, because that like the round point sash brush is made by the UK Wooster and is not available in the USA. I am going to give the Picasso a whirl, then the Corona.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

we've had discussions on these brushes before (I'm too tired to fight the search feature).

I have used them and I was impressed at how well one can control the flow of the paint. They are optimised by twisting as one paints - thus the round handle. 

I haven't seen one in person for about forty years - maybe only 35.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Me either so I ought not be giving an opinion, just looks like it be a really difficult tool to control. They're available here at the big HD but I've never even picked one off the rack. Course Im pretty set in my ways now too


Probably what the mods say about you SD. :whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

RH said:


> Probably what the mods say about you SD. :whistling2:


Naw, they all know Im a brainless twit so I get special treatment !


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

Found a USA source if anyone is interested for these brushes. Same company that makes the Richard Fat Boy brushes. Here is the link


----------



## newbrush (Jul 19, 2008)

I have used these brushes in both oil and latex versions with good results. http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,190,43034&p=20038 Holds quite a bit of paint and has delicate tip for fine detail.

Craig


----------

